# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Господа, ну оч... надо MS Visual C++

## vovchicnn

Бояре, не могу найти конструктор MS Visual C++, дайте ссылочку на РЕАЛЬНЫЙ объект, несколько раз пытался: одно заманилово: а - архивчик распечатать (как отправляешь деньги, уже ничего нет), и т.д. Господа, поделитесь ссылочкой на реальную версию конструктора MS Visual C++ 
Я начал работать с 8.Х, пора и за это браться...

----------

